# anyone can chocolate sauce?? recipe??



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I have the raspberry chocolate sauce recipe from the ball book, but wanted to have some chocolate or even carmel sauce in the larder, premade. Any one have a recipe to share??


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

just in case you were looking...here is the raspberry choc sauce recipe...makes about 8 half pints


1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
5 cups crushed raspberries
1/4 cup lemon juice
1 package powdered pectin
7 cups sugar

Combine the first 4 ingredients. Bring to boil over high heat. Add sugar, stirring until dissolved. Bring to a rolling boil. Boil for one minute, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Skim foam, if necessary. Fill hot jars, leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Add lids and process 10 minutes in a water bath.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I've seen some recipes for both floating around the web. Not sure of the safety of the recipes in terms of canning.

For the hot fudge sauce. . .
http://www.cakeandcommerce.com/cake...ot-fudge-youll-never-buy-it-again-really.html

I've also seen a recipe for a dulce de leche - instead of BWB, the recipe uses the flip seal method.

http://straightfromthefarm.net/2007/12/19/dulce-de-leche/


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

There is no safe recipe for canning chocolate sauce other than the one with raspberries.
The raspberries add the needed acid, then along with the sugar, makes it safe to can.
Other recipes need to be frozen instead.
There is a great praline pecan syrup in the Ball Blue book that is really good !!
I am sorry, but the recipes posted above are both dangerous and can lead to boutlism. Nothing with any dairy is safe to process and store on a shelf. Especially with a BWB and then the other with NO processing at all. You would need to freeze these, too. 
Please, don't take chances with your health and safety.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree with everything Lucy said above. More details on why they are unsafe for canning can be found in this NCHFP publication: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/nchfp/factsheets/choc_sauce.html

PS: the same holds true for the caramel sauce because it too is low acid and contains dairy and oils. I know it is disappointing but there are some things that just cannot be safely canned at home. You can make it and freeze it if you wish.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks...I need to look up the pecan one. I suppose I will just wait for the raspberries to come in and make more of that...It is really good.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Sterilize a straight sided canning jar, lids and spoon in boiling water, and make very hot and strong coffee. Fill the jar 1/3 with cocoa powder (I like Droste "Dutched" cocoa), stir in the coffee until it's smooth but still fairly thick. Then add honey to taste, it will turn darker and get thin, but as the cocoa grains absorb the liquid it will thicken, and the honey will also thicken as it cools. It's not really "canned", but will keep forever in the fridge. As you use it, be careful to keep bacteria from getting in. If I don't sterilize the jar it still keeps for weeks and weeks, but it will grow mold on the surface eventually. I use it for hot chocolate and for ice cream too. If it sets up too thick, just add more hot coffee.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

would the choco rasp syrup work the same if i measure the rasp and then strain to get the seeds out?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Get the seeds out first and then measure so that you end up with the full amount. You can also safely substitute other high acid fruits for the raspberries for a different flavor.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks judylou


----------

